
Webdis, an HTTP interface for Redis with JSON output - LiveTheDream
http://webd.is/
======
kordless
I had to do a 'apt-get install libevent-dev' to get this to build.

------
thamer
Previous discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2136267>

------
MatthewPhillips
Couch killer?

~~~
antirez
I don't think so, Webdis is something to use when you need some high
performance system where clients can directly interact with a very very fast
storage system.

For instance you can track real time statistics of users surfing web pages
with this, and handle really a lot of concurrent users per instance, all doing
via javascript something like a ZINCR or alike, to track cumulative permanence
times or alike.

Other applications are chats, timelines server directly from DB to Javascript
in social web sites, and so forth. A lot of high scalable apps could benefit
form this.

Imagine twitter serving timelines directly from Redis caches to users.

But it is mcuh more in the "computational" side than "storage" side IMHO. So
it's not a CouchDB killer.

